# My second grow 3 weeks flowering



## manu323 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello,

Does it change something if i harvest when the plant's soil
is dry or when i just watered them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Well ya wanna harvest when the soil is dry. If ya harvest when the soil is wet it just takes longer for it to dry that's all.   By the way your ladies look great. *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Manu323

I like the way your plants have grown, what strain are they?

3 weeks of flowering is way too soon to harvest, you have at least 2 weeks more, they will swell and get much fatter, do not harvest yet, in 2 ish weeks time you will double your buds.

Hippy


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2007)

I too like the way they grew, how did you make them tall like that without any side branches?


----------



## JJBlue22 (Sep 19, 2007)

those are beautiful!!! be glad your not stuck with this...


*shield your eyes, its a horrible sight*


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 19, 2007)

Good lookin greenery manu! Wish I had some plants that grew like that I'D be able to fit so much more in my closet. I would definetly wait on harvesting let those ladies get nice n fat first so sit back n chill light 1 up and watch them fatten up. Ive done both ways at harvest, wet and dry. Take THE BROTHER'S GRUNT advice and let them dry out before you cut them girls down.


----------



## manu323 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the compliments, i too like them
very much.
How i made them grow like that? Well eh.. i let them dry out
waaay to long( i was on vacation at the beach) and when i came
back to give em some water they were halfway dieing already.
Lots of leaves fell off, that's why there are no big fan leaves.
Strain of the littlest one in the middle is Voodoo, the two others
are bagseed.

JJblue what happened to her?


----------

